# Newfoundland Mountains



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm thinking I might go check these out for chukar this year. Anyone have experience out there? Looks like there's only one road in and you're in the middle of nowhere once you get out there. Just curious to see if anyone has had any experience out there.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I hunted the unit last year. Saw plenty of chuckars, but you gotta hike up some nasty canyons to where they are. I always saw them near water.

Spare tires, 5 gallon gas cans are important. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Crndgs8 said:


> I hunted the unit last year. Saw plenty of chuckars, but you gotta hike up some nasty canyons to where they are. I always saw them near water.
> 
> Spare tires, 5 gallon gas cans are important. ��


I figured it was pretty nasty, so naturally it would have chukars. See any other animals out there?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

All I saw were chuckars, lots of Sheep and that’s about it.
There was actually a pretty nice stag mule deer I saw a couple times.

I spent about 30 total days on the unit.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hike up into those drainages where the springs are. You will find birds.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> Spare tires, 5 gallon gas cans are important


Take at least 2 spares. That road along side the tracks is tough on tires.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I went out earlier this year. It is a long, long way out there. Most of the water is on the north end, but some new guzzlers were installed on the south side so hopefully you will see more animals down there in the future.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

GCKid said:


> I went out earlier this year. It is a long, long way out there. Most of the water is on the north end, but some new guzzlers were installed on the south side so hopefully you will see more animals down there in the future.


Yeah, thinking this would need to be a later season hunt when water isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> Yeah, thinking this would need to be a later season hunt when water isn't as much of an issue.


Late season when there is snow will likely spread them out. When it's hot, they depend on the water sources, and stay nearby. It's much cooler hiking later on though.


----------

